# leader failures



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

Bought some no name 4 foot 300# mono leaders from shop in texas city and had four fail at hook crimp sunday.Has anybody had problems with marks custom leaders they seem to be all anyone carries.I cant stand to lose another fish.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't used that brand, but melton international tackle has suffix mono leader up to 650lbs.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

I've seen lots of store bought leaders fail over the years but I bet you can order some online that will hold a fish. Otherwise, you are better off making your own, plus you can make whatever you need.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Always a good idea to check the crips. After the second break off did you check the others? Sorry for the lost fish. It happens and it sucks!


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Build your own. Most store-bought leaders are junk. 

All you need is a spool of leader material, sleeves, and a crimper. For the price of 3-4 store-boughts you can make 50.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://catchsharks.com/

I trust Steven's leaders more than my own homemade ones


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf rigs*

surffishingflorida.com/tips


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

Im goining to put marks to the test sunday.I check the others and finally cut leaders and tied knots as best as i could and they held.Gonna try and make some that way i got no body to blame but me if they break.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy some decent crimp pliers and make your own

it will pay for itself shortly


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i can make you some leader . i use 400lb mono or 480lb stainless cable .


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*I agree*



fabian31269 said:


> i can make you some leader . i use 400lb mono or 480lb stainless cable .


I have used this 2coolers leaders and have never had a failure. He builds them right and he makes them strong...just my 2cents.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe this video would be helpful


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks ranger glad you have enjoyed then.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

x10 on catchsharks.com


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

here's a site that sells the best of best surf fishing leaders for casting to reds, jacks, etc...

http://www.breakawayusa.com/

Nicks "far-out" mono leader is the best casting leader made imo for 2-4oz and small/med baits

I stand by my recommendation for catchsharks.com for large leaders

here's a great article for learning proper technique on crimping, etc

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html

leadertec is also a great resource for leader making material if you wanna diy... x2 on spending a little cash for good crimping pliers


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Its too easy, to build your own.......I aint braggin but in 35+ years of building surf rod leaders.....I never had a failure....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

2 failures and I would have already switched!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Leader Problems*

acwizz...
I'd suggest learning to make your own....I'm in your area...If you would like
a little practice with supervision...PM me...
Mustad7731


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Make your own and buy a good crimper. I fish BTB fishing and with a sharks I cut the leader close to the hook and then just crimp on another hook. Its just as fast as putting on a new leader. Note: I also remove the barbs and don't loose that many more fish. I don't put sharks in my kayak.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I too have bought a store bought leader that failed...one time the crimp failed....but the swivel has broken being too small...along with the clips u put the hooks in. I've learned to make my own...therefore making it with the correct size/length ECT for every application.


----------

